# Calvinisticum



## Preach (Jul 5, 2005)

"Calvinisticum". Does anyone know what this means?
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 5, 2005)

> Extra Calvinisticum: The Calvinistic Extra. The Lutherans believed in the ubiquity (omnipresence) of Christ's human body and nature, whereas the Calvinists have believed the historic view that Christ's human body-and-soul is not infinite or omnipresent, but is only now at the right hand of the Father. Calvinists hold to the principle Finitum non Capax Infiniti, or the finite is not capable of the infinite (the finite human nature of Christ is not capable of containing His infinite divine nature in its entirety).Thus, ever since the Incarnation, there is still infinite deity beyond Christ's human nature. The beyond is "extra" or outside, infinite.



From: http://members.aol.com/rbiblech/MiscDoctrine/LatinTerms.htm


----------



## Preach (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jul 6, 2005)

Timothy George discusses this in Theology of the Reformers, pp. 218-219.


----------

